# My Jewelry!



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

SarahBeadDesigns.etsy.com

I make beaded jewelry. That's my etsy shop.  
I've been keeping my eye out at my local stores for some hedgie charms, so far I haven't found any, but, I am on the look out!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

I took a look around , you have some very nice jewelry  I would love the all natural set , i just have a lack of funds for the moment


----------

